# [October 3, 2015] #22/#23 Indiana State (2-1) at Missouri State (1-2)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (2-1, 0-0 MVFC) vs. Missouri State Bears (1-2, 0-0 MVFC)

Plaster Stadium -Springfield, MO
Saturday, October 3, 2015 
Kickoff: 3:05pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stats Comparison:

Total Offense: ISU 414ypg (32nd), MSU 291ypg (93rd)
Rushing Offense: 201ypg (29th), MSU 158.7ypg (52nd)
Passing Offense: 213ypg (56th), MSU 132.3ypg (102nd)
Scoring Offense: 31.7ppg (30th), MSU 11.7ppg (109th)
Total Defense: 433ypg (78th), MSU 508ypg (109th)
Rushing Defense: 217ypg (91st), MSU 291.7ypg (116th)
Passing Defense: 216ypg (55th), MSU 216.3ypg (56th)
Scoring Defense: 27.7ppg (56th), MSU 48.7ppg (113th)
Turnover Margin: 0.67 (35th), MSU -1.33 (101st)
3rd Down Conversion: 24.4% (108th), MSU 20.9% (114th)
3rd Down Conv D: 36.7% (50th), MSU 47.6% (95th)
Red Zone O: 85.7% (44th), MSU 100% (1st)
Red Zone D: 77.8% (44th), MSU 87.5% (83rd)
Sacks: 6 (52nd), MSU 2 (106th)
TFL: 22 (39th), MSU 15 (85th)
Sacks Allowed: 13 (119th), MSU 4 (31st)
TOP: 29:07 (73rd), MSU 28:15 (85th)


----------



## treeman

Looking at our schedule it is gonna be tough to make the playoffs (which is a shame considering we have a good team but we play in a great conference). But this is another "must win" if we want to even be considered as a playoff team.


----------



## BlueSycamore

treeman said:


> Looking at our schedule it is gonna be tough to make the playoffs (which is a shame considering we have a good team but we play in a great conference). But this is another "must win" if we want to even be considered as a playoff team.



This is not even close to being a playoff team. Not nearly strong enough at QB & neither the O-line or the secondary is living up to the hype.  I see two more possible wins and this game is one of them & SIU is the other.  Sorry but I am not drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## TreeTop

BlueSycamore said:


> This is not even close to being a playoff team. Not nearly strong enough at QB & neither the O-line or the secondary is living up to the hype.  I see two more possible wins and this game is one of them & SIU is the other.  Sorry but I am not drinking the kool-aid.



I like hearing people say we're not a playoff team, because in previous years when we thought we were playoff teams, we fell short.

All we've done so far is destroyed a team we were suppose to destroy, lose to a BIG10 team we were supposed to lose to and won a home game vs an FCS team that is better than we thought.


----------



## niklz62

the SEMO game isnt close with Underwood playing the 2nd half.

the last drive doesnt happen without the unsportsmanlike penalty


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I worked through the schedule last night, and I can see a path to 7-4 and a likely playoff berth.  Some things would have to bounce our way, and other things would have to happen just right, but we're not that far away, particularly if we can get Sewell back by November to anchor that secondary.  And quit with the stupid penalties...:guns:

Might not happen, but I found that it really isn't as out of the question as I thought it was...


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

BlueSycamore said:


> This is not even close to being a playoff team. Not nearly strong enough at QB & neither the O-line or the secondary is living up to the hype.  I see two more possible wins and this game is one of them & SIU is the other.  Sorry but I am not drinking the kool-aid.



This is not the 2013 team!!!!  In 2013 we would have lost Saturday, no doubt.  First, SEMO has a pretty strong defense, prior to the fourth quarter they only gave up 2 defense TD's to Missouri.  Third quarter TD at Missouri was a punt return and 4Q TD was late in game.  So please give credit were credit is due.  I will admit offensively SEMO is not that strong.  Having said this we had 5 defensive starters out and 6 when Underwood got hurt.  Some fans challenged our heart last week (I was not one), I liked our heart this week!  Last time I check it is listed as a WIN, not an almost win, not a they got lucky win, but a W.  Illinois State barely escaped here last year with a WIN (that they shouldn't have gotten).  When I double checked the results they still counted it as a win and allowed them to play for the national championship.  

The sky is not falling, we have two weeks to get guys healthy again.  Yes if we can get most of our team healthy and back then I am drinking the koolaid.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> This is not the 2013 team!!!!  In 2013 we would have lost Saturday, no doubt.  First, SEMO has a pretty strong defense, prior to the fourth quarter they only gave up 2 defense TD's to Missouri.  Third quarter TD at Missouri was a punt return and 4Q TD was late in game.  So please give credit were credit is due.  I will admit offensively SEMO is not that strong.  Having said this we had 5 defensive starters out and 6 when Underwood got hurt.  Some fans challenged our heart last week (I was not one), I liked our heart this week!  Last time I check it is listed as a WIN, not an almost win, not a they got lucky win, but a W.  Illinois State barely escaped here last year with a WIN (that they shouldn't have gotten).  When I double checked the results they still counted it as a win and allowed them to play for the national championship.
> 
> The sky is not falling, we have two weeks to get guys healthy again.  Yes if we can get most of our team healthy and back then I am drinking the koolaid.



Also I think it should be pointed out there were two distinct SEMO teams out there on Saturday. When they finally benched that first QB and brought in the mobile guy, their offense completely changed. He was able to keep plays alive by rolling pockets or getting away from what pressure we did get on him. Also didn't help that Underwood, Lyon and Walker were all missing. He also was much more quick on his decision making and trusting what he saw which led to some very nice throws for them including that march down the field at the end of the game.

Missouri State has been very stout in recent years but they struggled with a non-D1 Chadron State. They look very similar to us a couple years back when we started a lot of underclassmen on both sides of the ball. Looking at their depth chart, they've got a lot of sophomores playing. Also, their stud LB/Ss are gone now -- Beisel and Schaffitzel both gave us fits.


----------



## bent20

I don't think we're a playoff team and it's not because I think we're bad. It's just a tall road to climb. Seven wins might not even be enough to get us in the playoffs this year, but to do it we have to go 5-3 in conference and that's not going to be easy at all.

Let's say we beat Missouri State and Southern Illinois (not necessarily easy on the road. Their offense looks tough) and lose to the Dakota schools. We then have to win three of the following - Illinois State (road), UNI (road), WIU (home), Youngstown State (home). It's doable, but SEMO wasn't as good as some of the teams will be.

Further perspective (our conference records):
2014-2015: 4-4
2012-2013: 5-3 (that year we lost our final two games)
2011-2012: 4-4
2010-2011: 4-4

And all of that said, I'm good with the one game at a time approach. I do expect us to get better.


----------



## bent20

And not to side track us, but I liked the white helmets with the blue logo (like the one above) better than what we've had the past two seasons.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Moved up one spot in the Stats poll to #22 and up two spots to #23 in the FCS Coaches Poll.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

bent20 said:


> I don't think we're a playoff team and it's not because I think we're bad. It's just a tall road to climb. Seven wins might not even be enough to get us in the playoffs this year, but to do it we have to go 5-3 in conference and that's not going to be easy at all.
> 
> Let's say we beat Missouri State and Southern Illinois (not necessarily easy on the road. Their offense looks tough) and lose to the Dakota schools. We then have to win three of the following - Illinois State (road), UNI (road), WIU (home), Youngstown State (home). It's doable, but SEMO wasn't as good as some of the teams will be.
> 
> Further perspective (our conference records):
> 2014-2015: 4-4
> 2012-2013: 5-3 (that year we lost our final two games)
> 2011-2012: 4-4
> 2010-2011: 4-4
> 
> And all of that said, I'm good with the one game at a time approach. I do expect us to get better.



I am guilty of trying to project out like this too.  The part I find challenging, take for example Western IL.  They took care of EIU very easily, then got beat pretty bad by Illinois (who in turn laid an egg against North Carolina).  Then WIU last week takes Coastal Carolina to brink.  So who is WIU?  In all honesty same could be said about ISUR?  

I do think however, as we sit today and this too can change.  Northern Iowa and SDSU appear to be for real.  All the others, including NDSU I think are yet to be determined.


----------



## niklz62

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> I am guilty of trying to project out like this too.  The part I find challenging, take for example Western IL.  They took care of EIU very easily, then got beat pretty bad by Illinois (who in turn laid an egg against North Carolina).  Then WIU last week takes Coastal Carolina to brink.  So who is WIU?  In all honesty same could be said about ISUR?
> 
> I do think however, as we sit today and this too can change.  Northern Iowa and SDSU appear to be for real.  All the others, including NDSU I think are yet to be determined.



Here's my take on WIU. I think they may be on their way up but I'm not sure this is the year.  I think, much like us they have a solid defense and that can keep them in games.  I think they when things started south in the Illinois game that took the fire out of them.  I also think that EIU is/was massively overrated and they could end up winning 4 games this year.


----------



## niklz62

Here's the number of days between games on an off week:

∞


----------



## niklz62

Ok, a week with a game is finally here.  Discuss away.

I call this a must win unless we plan to upset a couple teams we will be big underdogs to.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Ok, a week with a game is finally here.  Discuss away.
> 
> I call this a must win unless we plan to upset a couple teams we will be big underdogs to.



8 in the box and make them throw. Will be interesting to see if they stay with Lambert at QB as I believe he started because their redshirt freshman Ruddick hurt his ankle in the previous game. Whatever QB plays, they're obviously in rebuilding mode and nowhere near the level they'd been out for the last several years.

If we're full strength on defense (minus the guys lost for the season), we should be able to control the game pretty easily IMO. I'll put us down for a 27-14 win with the possibility of putting more points up on the board depending on how their defensive line plays as they still have a couple talented holdovers there.

Updated Stats:

Indiana State: http://stats.ncaa.org/team/index/12240?org_id=305.0
Missouri State: http://stats.ncaa.org/team/index/12240?org_id=669.0


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> 8 in the box and make them throw. Will be interesting to see if they stay with Lambert at QB as I believe he started because their redshirt freshman Ruddick hurt his ankle in the previous game. Whatever QB plays, they're obviously in rebuilding mode and nowhere near the level they'd been out for the last several years.
> 
> If we're full strength on defense (minus the guys lost for the season), we should be able to control the game pretty easily IMO. I'll put us down for a 27-14 win with the possibility of putting more points up on the board depending on how their defensive line plays as they still have a couple talented holdovers there.
> 
> Updated Stats:
> 
> Indiana State: http://stats.ncaa.org/team/index/12240?org_id=305.0
> Missouri State: http://stats.ncaa.org/team/index/12240?org_id=669.0



Not sure we'll put up that many points.  We still have a very suspect passing game.  If we continue to under throw the ball like we have been, it'll be pick city.  I hope to see something different there.  But yes, we should win this game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Not sure we'll put up that many points.  We still have a very suspect passing game.  If we continue to under throw the ball like we have been, it'll be pick city.  I hope to see something different there.  But yes, we should win this game.



While I'm not sold on Adam, I think we saw the staff making Tonyan/Brown a priority in the SEMO game. They both have an awfully big catch radius which can mitigate some of his accuracy issues. Against teams with weaker secondaries, I think we'll be able to manage and I put Missouri State in that category. *

EDIT * = with serviceable offensive line play. I hope they come into this game with something to prove.


----------



## niklz62

Does Gary Owens have to sit for being ejected?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> Does Gary Owens have to sit for being ejected?



Negative.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Negative.



well, i feel better now


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Negative.



This may only apply to the targeting rule, but I thought if ejected in the second half the suspension carries forward to first half of next game. This may only apply to targeting though.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> This may only apply to the targeting rule, but I thought if ejected in the second half the suspension carries forward to first half of next game. This may only apply to targeting though.



I believe that to be correct. I do not know the exact rule and why he is cleared but I talked with a coaching staff member recently who told me that he would not be suspended for that.


----------



## WOZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Stats Comparison:
> 
> Total Offense: ISU 414ypg (32nd), MSU 291ypg (93rd)
> Rushing Offense: 201ypg (29th), MSU 158.7ypg (52nd)
> Passing Offense: 213ypg (56th), MSU 132.3ypg (102nd)
> Scoring Offense: 31.7ppg (30th), MSU 11.7ppg (109th)
> Total Defense: 433ypg (78th), MSU 508ypg (109th)
> Rushing Defense: 217ypg (91st), MSU 291.7ypg (116th)
> Passing Defense: 216ypg (55th), MSU 216.3ypg (56th)
> Scoring Defense: 27.7ppg (56th), MSU 48.7ppg (113th)
> Turnover Margin: 0.67 (35th), MSU -1.33 (101st)
> 3rd Down Conversion: 24.4% (108th), MSU 20.9% (114th)
> 3rd Down Conv D: 36.7% (50th), MSU 47.6% (95th)
> Red Zone O: 85.7% (44th), MSU 100% (1st)
> Red Zone D: 77.8% (44th), MSU 87.5% (83rd)
> Sacks: 6 (52nd), MSU 2 (106th)
> TFL: 22 (39th), MSU 15 (85th)
> Sacks Allowed: 13 (119th), MSU 4 (31st)
> TOP: 29:07 (73rd), MSU 28:15 (85th)


If we can cut down on the Sacks Allowed, we should be come out with a win.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*GAME NOTES: Sycamores open MVFC season at Missouri State*






No. 21/24 Indiana State opens the Missouri Valley Football Conference on the road this Saturday (Oct. 3) at Missouri State. Kickoff is set for 3:04 ET at Robert W. Plaster Stadium in Springfield, Mo.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## niklz62

I haven't heard anything about Connor Underwood. I hope he is at 100% or at least capable of playing the whole game.


----------



## ISUCC

MSU's writer predicts a win, why not, we always struggle vs. MSU regardless of where we play, they're always close games, this one probably won't be any different. Hopefully we're on the ++ side!

http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...ball-win-coming-bears-valley-opener/73105164/


----------



## ISUCC

tweets tonight regarding injury status for players


Mike Sanford was more cautious today regarding RB LeMonte Booker's status for Saturday. Said he's a game-time decision. (Aren't we all.)— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 30, 2015




Another player to keep an eye on is DE Conrrad Nicholls. He has back spasms (not related to his previous injury) and is also questionable.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 30, 2015




ISU will have LB Kendall Walker, CB Kevin Beacham, LB Antonio Broadus, RT Preston Collier and DE Alec Lyons back. Big infusion of depth.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 30, 2015


----------



## ISUCC

Mike Sanford was more cautious today regarding RB LeMonte Booker's status for Saturday. Said he's a game-time decision. (Aren't we all.)— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 30, 2015




LB Connor Underwood and DE Alec Lyons are a game-time decision.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 30, 2015


----------



## ISUCC

LB Connor Underwood and DE Alec Lyons are a game-time decision.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) September 30, 2015


----------



## niklz62

I really think The difference in them moving the ball at SEMO was Underwood being out


----------



## BlueSycamore

ISUCC said:


> MSU's writer predicts a win, why not, we always struggle vs. MSU regardless of where we play, they're always close games, this one probably won't be any different. Hopefully we're on the ++ side!
> 
> http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...ball-win-coming-bears-valley-opener/73105164/



This may be the only conference game that is a "should win"?  A loss here and come on basketball season.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Ya gotta leve the optimism here.  Their writer could hardly say anything else.  An just in case, I have ordered my hoops tix.


----------



## niklz62

well, the guy does have 7 more ass-kickings to wash away this terrible prediction after the one we are about to deliver them.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm not as confident as you guys.  MSU is like a tiger backed into a corner.  They have nothing to lose, they're at home, it's the perfect set up. We, on the other hand, MUST win this game if we harbor any hopes of going back to the playoffs.  Our margin of error is so thin that we cannot slip up - hence the pressure is all on us.  We, traditionally, haven't performed well when the pressure is on.  That doesn't mean that our history is a perfect predictor of our future, but...

And then there are the issues with our passing game that I won't go into because I'm already sounding like a Nattering Naybob of Negativity...


----------



## BlueSycamore

Our passing game compared with the rest of the conference is about equal to the level of our pre-season predicted finish in the league. Our QB can run some but doesn't react quickly and it can be our downfall.


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> I'm not as confident as you guys.  MSU is like a tiger backed into a corner.  They have nothing to lose, they're at home, it's the perfect set up. We, on the other hand, MUST win this game if we harbor any hopes of going back to the playoffs.  Our margin of error is so thin that we cannot slip up - hence the pressure is all on us.  We, traditionally, haven't performed well when the pressure is on.  That doesn't mean that our history is a perfect predictor of our future, but...
> 
> And then there are the issues with our passing game that I won't go into because I'm already sounding like a Nattering Naybob of Negativity...



I think you mistake my hopefulness for being confident.  I think the stats and polls favor us but at this point in the season nobody has a good feel for what to expect.  I dont think the game is a MUST win but with things falling like I hope they do (or better) then this game takes the pressure off of needing a huge upset later in the season.  I think our offense just needs to clean some things up.  Id like to see the O-Line generally get better run and pass.  I dont get the luxury of knowing what they are trying to do or how they block it so I cant say that my assessment is worth a crap.

I dont think any team in the league can mail in a win against any other team when the other team puts up a solid game so I expect us to be up for this game since we didnt put in 4 good qtrs vs SEMO


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

niklz62 said:


> I think you mistake my hopefulness for being confident.  I think the stats and polls favor us but at this point in the season nobody has a good feel for what to expect.  I dont think the game is a MUST win but with things falling like I hope they do (or better) then this game takes the pressure off of needing a huge upset later in the season.  I think our offense just needs to clean some things up.  Id like to see the O-Line generally get better run and pass.  I dont get the luxury of knowing what they are trying to do or how they block it so I cant say that my assessment is worth a crap.
> 
> I dont think any team in the league can mail in a win against any other team when the other team puts up a solid game so I expect us to be up for this game since we didnt put in 4 good qtrs vs SEMO



I believe one big obstacle is staying healthy and just getting our team back off the injury list.  We had several bright spots last year, the biggest one in my opinion was we stayed healthy most of the season.  We haven't seen our whole team since the 1Q of the Butler game.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

niklz62 said:


> I think you mistake my hopefulness for being confident.  I think the stats and polls favor us but at this point in the season nobody has a good feel for what to expect.  I dont think the game is a MUST win but with things falling like I hope they do (or better) then this game takes the pressure off of needing a huge upset later in the season.  I think our offense just needs to clean some things up.  Id like to see the O-Line generally get better run and pass.  I dont get the luxury of knowing what they are trying to do or how they block it so I cant say that my assessment is worth a crap.
> 
> *I dont think any team in the league can mail in a win against any other team when the other team* puts up a solid game so I expect us to be up for this game since we didnt put in 4 good qtrs vs SEMO


  It hasn't always been this way ttn the MVFC, but it certainly is now.


----------



## niklz62

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> I believe one big obstacle is staying healthy and just getting our team back off the injury list.  We had several bright spots last year, the biggest one in my opinion was we stayed healthy most of the season.  We haven't seen our whole team since the 1Q of the Butler game.



Yeah, we always seem to lose someone big for the season.  Id say we can put out a pretty good team with 1s vs 1s but I think we havent reached the next level of having good/ready backups on the sideline like some of the other teams in the conference.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Go Sycamores! Will be cheering from afar, bumming about missing the games. Safe travels for our tailgating friends!


----------



## niklz62

Watching UNI ILSt. Too bad they both cant lose.  Tre Robertson is "out" with a broken thumb. He has been playing receiver and some QB but i think he is no risk of throwing.


----------



## ISUCC

I have the game on too, ILS looks pretty good, easily disposing of UNI this first half. 



niklz62 said:


> Watching UNI ILSt. Too bad they both cant lose.  Tre Robertson is "out" with a broken thumb. He has been playing receiver and some QB but i think he is no risk of throwing.


----------



## ISUCC

lotta injuries, no Underwood, no Booker, a few others injured too per Golden


----------



## niklz62

Purdue just gave Michigan St all they could handle


----------



## niklz62

Penalties.  I'd like replay not to screw is sometime


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Penalties.  I'd like replay not to screw is sometime



It didn't screw us.  We have NO passing game.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We really came to play today...

Geez, I hope we wake up.


----------



## Bluethunder

Well, based on the officiating so far, I would say we are going to struggle to win this game.  If the replay official can change the spot of the ball (which almost never happens) based on the replays I saw and call it "indisputable" evidence and the back judge can call a ball several feet over everyones heads interference, we could be in for a long afternoon.


----------



## niklz62

They love calling holding but they missed the facemask on the sack


----------



## Bluethunder

Offensive line came to play today.........said no one.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Well, based on the officiating so far, I would say we are going to struggle to win this game.  If the replay official can change the spot of the ball (which almost never happens) based on the replays I saw and call it "indisputable" evidence and the back judge can call a ball several feet over everyones heads interference, we could be in for a long afternoon.



The changing of the spot was the right call, even if it went against us.  The interference in the end zone was an uncatchable ball.  We're in serious trouble.  New QB, please.


----------



## niklz62

That was awesome


----------



## Bluethunder

IndyTreeFan said:


> The changing of the spot was the right call, even if it went against us.  The interference in the end zone was an uncatchable ball.  We're in serious trouble.  New QB, please.



I disagree only because you could not argue it was indisputable. Had we been called short, I would have not expected them to change it in our favor. No way any person could say those angles were indisputable evidence.

Nice return for a TD though!


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> The changing of the spot was the right call, even if it went against us.  The interference in the end zone was an uncatchable ball.  We're in serious trouble.  New QB, please.



I'm disputing the knee down. 

Leave the QB in.


----------



## Bluethunder

Let's just return everything for a TD, then we don't have to worry about our offense.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

WHO IN THE HELL COACHES SPECIAL TEAMS?  We never even consider that the other team might fake it against us.  Sad.


----------



## niklz62

Great play call on the fake by them.


----------



## Bluethunder

I think there QB might be even more inaccurate than ours


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> I disagree only because you could not argue it was indisputable. Had we been called short, I would have not expected them to change it in our favor. No way any person could say those angles were indisputable evidence.
> 
> Nice return for a TD though!



It was obvious his knee was down, I thought at the 44.  It was totally indisputable.  But I agree, let's just return every kick for a TD.  Might be our only points.

New QB, please.


----------



## ISUCC

Big plays are just killing us today.

We had all the momentum and give it right back, sheesh

yardage is 161 to 28, in favor of MSU per twitter


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Wow, that was the first return ofr TD since 1998.


----------



## Bluethunder

We got a first down!


----------



## Bluethunder

Serious question, has Adam actually attempted a pass today? We have called several, but has he thrown one yet?


----------



## Bluethunder

Could have been a TD. Under threw it to Brown.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Could have been a TD. Under threw it to Brown.



A familiar refrain...


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice run Roland. All tied up.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamore Proud said:


> Wow, that was the first return ofr TD since 1998.



It wasn't even the returner was it?


----------



## Bluethunder

What is the NCAA record for most kickoffs out of bounds in one season?  We have to be close to breaking it.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

niklz62 said:


> It wasn't even the returner was it?


  no it wason't


----------



## niklz62

Bluethunder said:


> What is the NCAA record for most kickoffs out of bounds in one season?  We have to be close to breaking it.



In game 4


----------



## niklz62

I think our biggest problem is that we have too many plays where multiple offensive linemen get beat at the same time.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

niklz62 said:


> I think our biggest problem is that we have too many plays where multiple offensive linemen get beat at the same time.



seriouslly, would that be 7 of 10 plays?


----------



## niklz62

Sycamore Proud said:


> seriouslly, would that be 7 of 10 plays?


We had that last year a lot. QB drops back and gets pressure from 1 side spins out into the other side pressure then all the sudden it takes 9 yds to get to the ground


----------



## ISUCC

I wonder if we're holding out our injured starters one more week since MSU is the "weakest" of our MVFC games, because I sure hope we get everyone back next week or we're gonna be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## niklz62

Nice catch Gary.


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> I wonder if we're holding out our injured starters one more week since MSU is the "weakest" of our MVFC games, because I sure hope we get everyone back next week or we're gonna be in a lot of trouble.



I think if they could play they would be.  I think


----------



## Bluethunder

I give credit where it is due. Much better drive by Adam and a very nice pass for the TD


----------



## ISUCC

HUGE momentum changer with the TD pass, now let's stop them here and come out and receive the ball to start the 2nd half and score then too, it will take more than a 7 point lead to win today.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> I give credit where it is due. Much better drive by Adam and a very nice pass for the TD



that was a very nice drive wasn't it


----------



## Sycamore Proud

ISUCC said:


> I wonder if we're holding out our injured starters one more week since MSU is the "weakest" of our MVFC games, because I sure hope we get everyone back next week or we're gonna be in a lot of trouble.



I sincerely hope so.  88 yard drive--we need more of that effort


----------



## niklz62

Am I the only one who thinks Adam has a lot of running opportunities he doesn't take?

Edit:  I will admit that one of those was the touchdown pass


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Adam has a lot of running opportunities he doesn't take?



Up the middle, yes. When he runs it is usually after he has been flushed right or left.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

New QB, please.


----------



## Bluethunder

Awesome punt. Just awesome.


----------



## niklz62

Bluethunder said:


> Awesome punt. Just awesome.



There's a reason we have a kid that can kick the air out of a ball


----------



## niklz62

I'm tired of the espn3 announcers pointing out that if it weren't for that punt return blah blah blah.  They leave out that we would have had the ball on the 42if it wouldn't have been any return


----------



## niklz62

Nice drive to start the 2nd half


----------



## Bluethunder

Now that is what you call a drive!  Nice job by the offense.

Cook is becoming a serious weapon.


----------



## niklz62

I like when the ref calls a chop block and says both guys' numbers when he announces it then the tv guys says both players got seperate penalties.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

MSU is really bad.


----------



## niklz62

Thats a catch


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Thats a catch



Should be.  It never touched the ground.


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> Thats a catch



Agree.  If they take this one from us the replay official must be a Bears alum


----------



## niklz62

What are these announcers talking about. They have confused me


----------



## Bluethunder

Horrible play by play announcer.  His justification for taking away Cooks catch doesn't take into account the ball never touches the ground.

Keeps talking about daylight between Cook and the ball, but it never touches the ground and be clearly has control before he goes out of bounds.


----------



## niklz62

I'm getting dizzy listening to them hoping it would stand as incomplete


----------



## niklz62

Nice TD Sampson. I kept thinking just run toward the endzone


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State can't tackle for &#55357;&#56489;.  I think Sampson made a few of their guys miss more than once on that play.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Is this the longest game in recorded history?


----------



## niklz62

It seems slow


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Gun?  Meet foot...


----------



## niklz62

The refs seem to be getting paid hourly


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> The refs seem to be getting paid hourly



Damn union job..


----------



## Bluethunder

Better watch out for an onside kick here


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Just remember, we haven't won this game yet.


----------



## niklz62

That shadow is really annoying


----------



## niklz62

ITF is the announcer being all over Adam's jock about to kill you?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> ITF is the announcer being all over Adam's jock about to kill you?



How'd you know?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Btw, the camera work is AWFUL.


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> How'd you know?



Lol. I thiught it was a little ironic.  They got it right with the statement about the offensive line though


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Lol. I thiught it was a little ironic.  They got it right with the statement about the offensive line though



True.  The line has been dreadful today.  At least in pass protection...


----------



## niklz62

He read his eyes the whole play....and then waited until the QB threw the ball to where he had been standing since before the snap


----------



## Bluethunder

Happy to get the touchdown there, but hate the play call.

21 point lead in the 4th, as long as we don't give up big plays on defense or turn it over on offense we should be good for the win.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

That pass was as good as any long pass Adam has ever thrown.  And it wasn't that good of a pass...and it was thrown by a WR...


----------



## niklz62

Bluethunder said:


> Happy to get the touchdown there, but hate the play call.
> 
> 21 point lead in the 4th, as long as we don't give up big plays on defense or turn it over on offense we should be good for the win.



After the SEMO 4th qtr i say score as many as we can. Plus there is about 2 hours left in the game.


----------



## Bluethunder

TD.  Adams to Tonyan.  49-21 good guys.

Ballgame!

On a side note, Indiana is up by 4 on Ohio State with only 2 min left in the 3rd.


----------



## bent20

Glad to see us take care of business today. Very strong performance.


----------



## Bluethunder

Good news ITF. With this lead I cant imagine Kline won't get in the game now.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Good news ITF. With this lead I cant imagine Kline won't get in the game now.



With the other backups...


----------



## bent20

I can't believe there is still this much time left in a game that started almost three and a half hours ago.


----------



## niklz62

Hmmm


----------



## ISUCC

Great win! The real tests begin next week up here in SD, we did what we were supposed to do today, I will be anxious to see how we handle a MUCH better team next week.


----------



## bent20

We still need to get some guys healthy.

56-28 ISU is the final.


----------



## Bluethunder

Conference win, on the road, with no new injuries that I am aware of = good day.


----------



## treeman

Yup, good solid win today! We did what we were supposed to do, no injuries, and any win on the road in the MVFC is a good win! GREAT JOB SYCAMORES!


----------



## sycamore tuff

IndyTreeFan said:


> Is this the longest game in recorded history?



With or without lightning?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamore tuff said:


> With or without lightning?



Good point...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores roll in 56-28 in MVFC opener over Missouri State*






Indiana State struggled in the first quarter, but collected its breath and absolutely exploded for 49 points over the last three frames in a 56-28 rout at Missouri State on Saturday to begin the grueling Missouri Valley Football Conference schedule at 1-0.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Bally #50

....and we think those in charge of counting attendance at MS are dyslexic? They counted almost 10,000 in that stadium at MSU today.


----------



## bent20

Bally #47 said:


> ....and we think those in charge of counting attendance at MS are dyslexic? They counted almost 10,000 in that stadium at MSU today.



I've said it over and over again on this board, paying attention to reported attendance numbers around the MVC is pointless. I've been to games at WIU and Ill State where they claimed to have close to 10,000 and there wasn't even a quarter of that in the stadium. UNI was a full house when I went there, but many of the schools cheat their numbers dramatically.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Good conference road win.  ISU might be a consistent/legitimate/competitive MVFC team.  Roster looks good for next year, too.  Random thought - Cook is an interesting player.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We have been over this many times before, it is not butts in seats that is counted but number of tickets sold. Good road win! Offense looked better, defense gave up a few more points than I would like to see but all in all it was a great day to be a tree!


----------



## bent20

I don't believe they sold over 9,000 tickets either.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> I don't believe they sold over 9,000 tickets either.




It's things like this that make me want to believe that if ISU would count the number of students paid for in fees that every home event should be a sellout.  If you are going to pad your attendance, pad it to the max.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamore Proud said:


> It's things like this that make me want to believe that if ISU would count the number of students paid for in fees that every home event should be a sellout.  If you are going to pad your attendance, pad it to the max.



Yeah, but then you look even more stupid when your announced attendance is 12,000 and it's obvious that 2/3 of the stadium/arena is empty.  It's a fine line - do you look bush league with no fans, or do you look stupid as if you're trying to lie?  No win for a program like ours...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

No batter how you say it; not matter how you try to hide it--the only way to fix it is to put cheeks in the seats.


----------



## Bluethunder

Highlights.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...69&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=15200&gameId=400795727


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> MSU's writer predicts a win, why not, we always struggle vs. MSU regardless of where we play, they're always close games, this one probably won't be any different. Hopefully we're on the ++ side!
> 
> http://www.news-leader.com/story/sp...ball-win-coming-bears-valley-opener/73105164/





niklz62 said:


> well, the guy does have 7 more ass-kickings to wash away this terrible prediction after the one we are about to deliver them.



So a lot of times we forget about these predictions.  We as in everybody else. I like to being them up after the fact.


----------

